# -Houston Over 40lb.-



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I just watched a DVR'd recording of a Houston Outdoors episode with Jimmy Houston and his wife bringing in over 40-pounds of bass in the best five fish.

He was using the Yum Dinger worm that is similar to the Venom Salty Sling and Gary Yamamoto Senko. He was fishing it weightless. And it was pretty exiting watching him catch and weigh the big ones.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow. Where was he fishing? Mexico? or a Private Pond with some genetically modified bass?


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

I think the same episode was on nbc sports yesterday afternoon. The 10+ lb'er had some serious eye bulging and it wasnt the biggest fish of the day. Might not have been same video bc I don't think it was that old. His wife caught the biggest 11+, and he had another was 8+ but I missed some of it. Switch to direct and lost nbc sports and outdoor channel got to get it back asap. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

elkhtr said:


> Wow. Where was he fishing? Mexico? or a Private Pond with some genetically modified bass?


I think they were in Alabama. 

I'm on the water more than the average Ohioan. And I go nuts when I get a best five over 16lbs. here in Ohio. I would probably die of "Over-Happiness" if I caught 40-pounds in Ohio.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Yum! Dinger is my favorite soft lure. Black/blue Laminate. The bass in this area love it. They'll ignore the other dozen or so colors in my bag but as soon as I put a BBL on, bam!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

There have been a number of 40 pound plus bags weighed this season on Chickamauga!


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Love2kayak said:


> Switch to direct and lost nbc sports and outdoor channel got to get it back asap.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


NBC Sports just moved to channel 220. I pay $3.50/month for Outdoor Channel. 



Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Saw the episode also I also think they were in Alabama.


----------

